# Perch fishing in Canada Dog lake



## jaedymack (Aug 22, 2007)

Our trip is in 2 weeks to Dog lake. Any perch fishing tips??


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished Ivanhoe a few times and Dog Lake once. We have found them in the cabbage weed or in the reeds or along the edge of the reeds. Piece of crawler or worms under a slip bobber. Cane pole might work good up in the reeds. Prepare for the occasional pike. You will think you got a 3lb perch, 😆. If you aren't catching them move.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I never did any perch fishing while i was there but many people.said look for lily pad areas with crawlers or leeches. 

I met a guy who was from the UP that was staying in one of warrens cabins. He had 100 enormous perch. He told me he brings a 2hp motor and does a slight hike to Loch Katrine. He also goes thru that lake to lake mead sometimes. It is a shot portage and warren had boats stashed on those lakes you could use. Funny thing was warren had no idea the guy informed warren he had a boat on lake mead. 










Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jaedymack (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok thanks. I want to bring a nice batch of perch home with me


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

2 weeks from Tomorrow for me. I have a couple spots that we got them casting Mepps last time.e we were there. Might try to focus a mid day attempt this time. Good luck.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Perch was the fish we were able to stay busy catching. 
Need to find the weeds. We found them in back bays.


----------



## jaedymack (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok thanks all. We leave in 2 days


----------

